# still having relief



## gc52 (Apr 5, 2001)

Seems like I finally found this thread again....had lost it for awhile. Just wanted to give update...it's been well over a year now that I'm taking caltrate and it's still a lifesaver for me. I can count on one hand the times I've had attacks now...they're far and inbetween...I do take blood pressure meds also...never seemed to intefere with that...since every time I've had it checked since it's been fine. Thanks again to Linda and all who posted about this.Gayle


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Gayle,It is great to hear from the users who are still getting relief from taking the calcium. I am still amazed how well it works for me. Stay in touch.Linda


----------

